#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-31
<Pawka> vimconf.org
<vkkr> sveiki
<zatan> labas
<donatas_> labas
<ares_> cia nk gero :D
<donatas_> o ku tu tikiesi?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-01
<Netas3k> sirex esi?
<sirex> Netas3k, esu.
<Netas3k> Tik norejau pasakyti kad musu ne tik nemokys pascal'io bet isviso musu klases nebemokys informatikos....
<donatas> Kaip čia taip gali būti?
<donatas> Nebent niekas nepasirinkote informatikos
<Netas3k> Mums niekas neleido pasirinkti
<donatas> o tai kelintokas jūs esate?
<Netas3k> 8kl.
<donatas> A, tai taip, tik nuo 10 rodos galima rinktis, bet šiaip jau iki 10 informatika yra privalomas kursas, negali taip būti
<Netas3k> Taip atsitiko...
<donatas> Kas per mokykla čia?
<Netas3k> Vilniaus Jono Basanaviciaus progimnazija (pagrindine mokykla)
<donatas> Absurdas totalus, manau reiktu netgi užklausimą parašyti į mokyklų asociacija, ar kaip ten ji vadinasi ar gali jie taip savavališkai išbraukti privalomą kursą iš mokymo programos
<Netas3k> Rytoj pasiklausiu aukletojos kaip cia taip ivyko
<donatas> Nes kadangi pats pagal profesiją mokytojas, tai pačiam irgi įdomu, kaip tai gali vykti
<Netas3k> Papasakosiu tada ryt :)
<donatas> ok
<donatas> Tik tiesa, ryt po pietų manes nebus online, ko gero iki sekmadienio vakaro
<Netas3k> Nu ok :)
<vkkr> sveiki
<donatas> Labas
<Netas3k> Sveikas
#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-04
<Netas3k> Sveiki
<donatas> Labas
#ubuntu-lt 2016-08-29
<Pessimist> Hello world.
<psichas> $ _
<Pessimist> rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<izimh> labas
#ubuntu-lt 2017-09-01
<acanaca> salve
<acanaca> tutt mulacchioni
